# حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل



## masias (3 مايو 2009)

*حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل*

دي كل شرايط* فرقة دافيد* 

بقيادة الموسيقار و الفنان و المرنم الحلو المهندس جورج كيرلس

أنا وضعتهم بجودة عالية و مناسبة في نفس الوقت

بصراحة شرائط تعتبر تحفة فنية و روحية

و تراث يجب المحافظة عليه 

فجمعت كل الشرايط

و دي اللينكات

:99:

شريط عيناي إليك

http://www.4shared.com/file/102404118/56f0a37f/_-_.html



شريط الحان القداس الباسيلي

http://www.4shared.com/file/102559878/feadbb7e/__-_.html



شريط ألحان قبطية ( برنامج حفل باريس ) بالإشتراك مع المعلم ابراهيم عياد

http://www.4shared.com/file/102523806/8bc93cca/__-_.html



شريط العذراء

http://www.4shared.com/file/102477430/cc43f8da/_-_.html



شريط القيامة

http://www.4shared.com/file/102958027/d208a40c/-__online.html



شريط الصلب

http://www.4shared.com/file/102816092/9f958b1e/-__online.html



شريط المزامير بالعود

http://www.4shared.com/file/103036380/5a22bf93/_-_.html



شريط ناظر الإله

http://www.4shared.com/file/103070359/46bb8066/_-_.html



دي كل الشرايط إللي قدرت اجمعها لهذا الفريق الرائع

و هذا الفنان الموهوب و ابنته

ياريت رجاء محبة إللي عنده أي شرايط أخري لهذا الفريق أو أي كليبات أو أي أعمال فنية أخري

ياريت يحطها بس يتأكد أن اللينكات شغالة 

و الرب يبارككــــــــم 

ســــــلام

+ + +

+ +

+​


----------



## the master (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل*

*موضوع رائع شكرا يا masias ربنا يباركك*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل*

_ميرسي خالص 
وربنــ بعوض تعب محبتك ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا​_


----------



## anosh (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل*

*بجد ميرسى كتيييييييييييير على المجهود الرائع ده
لان مونيكا جورج كيرلس تعتبر فيروز التانيه
ربناااااااااااااا يعوضك​*


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل*

*موضوع روعه اخى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل*

مجهود رااااااااااااائع 

ميرررررسى ليك على الشرايط 

ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## cobcob (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل*

*مجهود رائع
ربنا يعوضك
ونتمنى نشوف مواضيع تانية بالجمال ده
و أحسن*​


----------



## شنودة بدر (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل*

بجد مونيكا دى صوتها بسم الصليب عليه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل*



شكراااااااا جزيلا عل الشريط

ربنا يباركك مجهودك


----------



## egyenglish (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل*

بجد مجهود ونظام أكتر من رائع يا ماسياس ربنا يعوضك .. هصليلك كتير


----------



## ماجد برسوم (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حصريا...كل شرايط فرقة دافيد القديمة و الحديثة (جورج كيرلس و مونيكا ابنته)...بجودة عالية...سارع بالتحميل*

[شكراً جداً علي المجهود الرائع والفريد والرب يبارك في كل عمل يمجد إسمه القدوس


----------

